# Remember Me



## Alok (Feb 14, 2013)

*www.konsolinet.fi/tuotekuvat/rememberme_copy2.jpg
[youtube]GfAHseKzb54[/youtube]
*Plot*
The player controls Nilin (voiced by Kezia Burrows ), an amnesiac 'memory hunter', through the streets of Neo-Paris in the year 2084 . This dystopian future features a surveillance state . Nilin's former employer, Memorise, erases her memories to neutralize her and she must discover why and how to restore them. The game opens with Nilin in Bastille Prison .
Gameplay
Remember Me features exploration, platforming, and melee combat. The game introduces the mechanic of 'memory remixing': entering and rearranging a target's memories to manipulate them. Players accomplish this by replaying a memory and modifying details to change the target's recollection ofthe outcome. Combat
The game will allow players to create and customize their own combos in the Combo Lab, which uses four families of fighting moves called Pressens that playerscan reorganize by creating chains.To create a chain, players choose Pressens from one of four families to build a combo that suits their needs. There are 24 Pressens in all, and they’re earnedby gaining Procedural Mastering Power (PMP), which comes from performing combos and defeating enemies. By performingenough combos, players will earn a small amount of Focus. After earning a certain amount of Focus, players can perform specialmoves known as S-Pressens. S-Pressens can be unlocked at keypoints throughout Remember Me’s story, and there are five overall. S-Pressens are selected from the Senwheel, which is an interface that displays the amountof Focus a player has in addition to allowing them to select an S-Pressen. During combat, the screen will "glitch" when Nilin is low on health, or when the move she's using isn't effective, indicating the player should switch to a different combo. Players will be able to create up tofour active combos, which they can use to adapt to specific combat situations they encounter.According to Capcom, there are over 50,000 combinations that can be formed using the Combo Lab. Pressen types can be combined into single combos called multi-usage combos. A Pressen’s efficiency is determined by its position within the combo—the later a Pressen appears, the more powerful it willbe. Players will also see a Dynamic Combo Display on screen that gives real-time feedback indicating the input players have chosen (kick or punch) and the Pressen family the move belongs to.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Ah...A female protagonist finally after TR.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah...A female protagonist finally after TR.



yeh sarcastic comment hein naa ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> yeh sarcastic comment hein naa ?



No I actually like female protagonists and getting female protagonists by default is rare as you already know. I know you'll say that I am a RPG lover so I can't chose to play as female protagonist there but I don't. I want to be forced to be play as a female or I won't.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah...A female protagonist finally after TR.



mirror's edge... and portal?



gameranand said:


> No I actually like female protagonists and getting female protagonists by default is rare as you already know. I know you'll say that I am a RPG lover so I can't chose to play as female protagonist there but I don't. I want to be forced to be play as a female or I won't.



lol@ forced. usually pick a female char in the second playthrough.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

Female protagonists FTW!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Anorion said:


> mirror's edge... and portal?
> lol@ forced. usually pick a female char in the second playthrough.



Yeah but those games are old now because played them a long time back so needed a new game. Really exited about new TR. 
This game doesn't impress me much for now, lets see if that changes or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2013)

looks good to me...

Mass Effect + Mirror's Edge + Deus Ex Evolution


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Well its nice but nothing which I haven't seen already so it depends on the way of representation. Also visuals are not that impressive TBH.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Well its nice but nothing which I haven't seen already so it depends on the way of representation. Also visuals are not that impressive TBH.



It's Capcom so we should expect surprises to gamers


----------



## gameranand (Feb 14, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> It's Capcom so we should expect surprises to gamers



Yeah I guess we can. I am really glad that they are now supporting PC also, in olden days all their came with announcement of consoles only and later they will make the PC version but now they are making from the beginning. I like that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I want to be forced to be play as a female or I won't.



Mirror's Edge,Portal games,Beyond Good and Evi,Oni etc.l


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Ah...A female protagonist finally after TR.



Bayonetta is the female protagonist too!


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 14, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Bayonetta is the female protagonist too!



Anand wants them on his lap NOW!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 15, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Mirror's Edge,Portal games,Beyond Good and Evi,Oni etc.l


Played all of them already. 


Gearbox said:


> Bayonetta is the female protagonist too!


I know but is this game for PC. Protagonist is sexy.


cyborg47 said:


> Anand wants them on his lap NOW!!!!


Ohhhhhhh Yeaaaaahhh.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 8, 2013)

Remember Me Enemies Trailer - YouTube

Looking nice.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice game..cant wait


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

finally.. played this game and am completely blown away. the UnrealEgine is awesome and clearly the devs at Capcom have worked for the PC version. it shows. 

the game concept is awesome, so are the graphics and environment and sound. 

Nilin is Sexy. you nerds should watch that a$$ move/shake as she runs or kicks butt.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2013)

^^yeah saw the gameplay looks excellent will play soon


----------



## Gollum (Jun 16, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No I actually like female protagonists and getting female protagonists by default is rare as you already know. I know you'll say that I am a RPG lover so I can't chose to play as female protagonist there but I don't. I want to be forced to be play as a female or I won't.



id say you're gay to have thoughts like that. or maybe bisexual.  j/k

but the protagonist is sexy, dat@$$ 
I played this for a bit, its a bit like batman.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 16, 2013)

its Dx9 :\


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> finally.. played this game and am completely blown away. the UnrealEgine is awesome and clearly the devs at Capcom have worked for the PC version. it shows.
> 
> the game concept is awesome, so are the graphics and environment and sound.
> 
> Nilin is Sexy. you nerds should watch that a$$ move/shake as she runs or kicks butt.



sound very interesting ( and looks too ) .. I'll play this one when I get some time. Apart from sex appeal the name itself sounds very nice to me.

BTW, you guys are fetish or what  why so emphasize on the but{ of the protagonist. On a side note check out the back side of Halena or Ada . you'll love that too


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2013)

sex appeal part is only temporary. it'll wear off as you progress with the game. 

what is awesome is the concept of altering a subjects memories of an event in the past, so that his present and future is changed. but this occurs very rarely. i am upto 65% completion and it has occurred only 3 times till now.

Boss fights are good, but kinda repetitive.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2013)

topgear said:


> BTW, you guys are fetish or what  why so emphasize on the but{ of the protagonist. *On a side note check out the back side of Halena or Ada . you'll love that too *



there are many good games regarding this
Lara Croft,RE,KOF,SS & many more


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2013)

How's the game guys? How's the fighting mechanism, is it like Batman Arkham games? And how's the story? Heard the game's a bit repetitive.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 21, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> How's the game guys? How's the fighting mechanism, is it like Batman Arkham games? And how's the story? Heard the game's a bit repetitive.



fighting is customizable and you can customize you combos but its gets boring very quickly and I don't like the game anymore


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I don't like the game anymore



And why's that?


----------



## Flash (Jun 21, 2013)

Is it like a lady Deus-ex on third person view?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 21, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Is it like a lady Deus-ex on third person view?



yes,the graphics & stages looked exactly like Deus-Ex Human revolution


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 21, 2013)

havent played Deus Ex, so cant comment on that, but yeah the game gets kinda repetitive towards the end, and once you get habituated to the Combo keys, the fights are a breeze. 

but some of the level designs are stunning and Unreal Engine really stands out. even though its DX9.

i felt the ending was a bit too abrupt and certainly didnt do justice to the story. it feels like, towards the end the game was finished in a hurry, just to stay in deadline. 

anyway, i finished the game and Shift+Del'd it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> sex appeal part is only temporary. it'll wear off as you progress with the game.
> 
> *what is awesome is the concept of altering a subjects memories of an event in the past, so that his present and future is changed. but this occurs very rarely.* i am upto 65% completion and it has occurred only 3 times till now.
> 
> Boss fights are good, but kinda repetitive.



reminds me of Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason ( play this  - a great game )



Zangetsu said:


> there are many good games regarding this
> Lara Croft,RE,KOF,SS & many more



looks like I need to play some  anyway, what's the name of SS and KOF ( is there any pc version available ? )



Gollum said:


> fighting is customizable and you can customize you combos but its gets boring very quickly and I don't like the game anymore





anirbandd said:


> havent played Deus Ex, so cant comment on that, but yeah the game gets kinda repetitive towards the end, and *once you get habituated to the Combo keys, the fights are a breeze. *
> 
> but some of the level designs are stunning and Unreal Engine really stands out. even though its DX9.
> 
> ...



sounds more like Sleeping Dogs to me and congrats for finishing the game - will bug you for tips if needed


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> reminds me of Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason ( play this  - a great game )
> 
> sounds more like Sleeping Dogs to me and congrats for finishing the game - will bug you for tips if needed



my trusted game distribution medium doesnt have support for Cryostasis. I have been searching for this game for a long time now. 

sure. but any seasoned gamer wont be needing any help. 

the game barely has anything intellectual, just some rare memory mixing, which too is easy peasy, and the regular button mashing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

Started playing this & I must say its freaking awesome game 



gameranand said:


> Also visuals are not that impressive TBH.


u will have to take your words back..after u play this game



topgear said:


> looks like I need to play some  anyway, what's the name of SS and KOF ( is there any pc version available ? )


Samurai Showdown 2 (PC version is there but it is 16bit) extremely addictive...and last boss fight hell tough to beat (that too a women  ) just google for Samurai Showdown (u will get lot of info on its series...IIRC there are 3D version for XBOX360 & PS3)

KOF is King of Fighters and as the name says it..its the "KING" of arcade fighting (combo combo combo) and ya 
have a look at KOF:Maximum Impact 2 trailer..

KOF is bit old series (there are many parts 1~8 I guess) but my favorite of all arcade fighting games (well I've played many VS figting games but these two SS & KOF are in top list)
I've played KOF in emulators 

ah..that too much of info revealed as OT


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

^^ Boy you play a hell lot of games. I can't get enough time to play at all.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No I actually like female protagonists and getting female protagonists by default is rare as you already know. I know you'll say that I am a RPG lover so I can't chose to play as female protagonist there but I don't. I want to be forced to be play as a female or I won't.





Anorion said:


> mirror's edge... and portal?
> 
> 
> lol@ forced. usually pick a female char in the second playthrough.





cyborg47 said:


> Female protagonists FTW!!!





axes2t2 said:


> Mirror's Edge,Portal games,Beyond Good and Evi,Oni etc.l


How can you guys forget Blood Rayne?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> How can you guys forget Blood Rayne?



Played it, liked it but quite old game.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Played it, liked it but quite old game.



What I remember is 



Spoiler



36-24-36


----------



## topgear (Jul 16, 2013)

^^ you bet 



Zangetsu said:


> Started playing this & I must say its freaking awesome game
> 
> 
> u will have to take your words back..after u play this game
> ...



Thanks for the info .. though I'm not a great fan of arcade fighters I'll give these game a try or at-least add these into my collection of retro games


----------



## iittopper (Jul 16, 2013)

Started playing this game , man music is so damn awesome , one of the best . Only complain is repetitive combos , weak storyline . Have completed 4 episodes and all i did was to steal the memories of different people .

Memory remix is so awesome concept , but happened just once till now . Graphics and visuals are also very good /


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Started playing this game , *man music is so damn awesome* , one of the best . Only complain is repetitive combos , weak storyline . Have completed 4 episodes and all i did was to steal the memories of different people .
> 
> Memory remix is so awesome concept , but happened just once till now . Graphics and visuals are also very good /


yes the Menu music also and the music when doing combos


----------



## topgear (Jul 18, 2013)

al-right, no more waiting and I'll start this one from today and see what Remember Me is all about


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2013)

topgear said:


> al-right, no more waiting and I'll start this one from today and *see what Remember Me is all about *



Its about that *@$$*.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Its about that @$$.



what?!?!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2013)

Piyush said:


> what?!?!



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 18, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I was being sarcastic.



Oh.. and I was thinking that there were some good scened in there.
Damn it, I was so prepared to play this game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Oh.. and I was thinking that there were some good scened in there.
> Damn it, I was so prepared to play this game



No her body is actually good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Damn it, I was so prepared to play this game


no need of preparation...just install & play this is not be missed unreal engine


----------



## iittopper (Jul 19, 2013)

You should play the game for the awesome music 
[YOUTUBE]wFZ9oQItl2M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Piyush (Jul 19, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No her body is actually good.





Zangetsu said:


> no need of preparation...just install & play this is not be missed unreal engine



Thanks for the much needed motivation


----------



## topgear (Jul 21, 2013)

iittopper said:


> You should play the game for the awesome music



the sound reminds me of reflexive arcade games


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Thanks for the much needed motivation



You are very welcome. 


topgear said:


> the sound reminds me of reflexive arcade games



Yeah that it does.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally Completed this game 100% and its brilliant game by CapCom
*My Rating: 9/10*
Graphics is what it is all about...& it is jaw dropping...unreal engine is so amazing...everything is detailed beautifully
right from Nilin/NPC & Enemies even the environment objects are designed perfectly..couldn't resist my self looking at the light-reflections produced (as u see in real life) from ground tiles (be it wooden floors or any other) is superb.u would constantly feel that it looks so real, shadows & dark environments are nice...even the marble statues are beautiful
Once outside Paris I felt like Arkham City (especially roaming in rooftops)...whole Paris Level is marvelous and the combos are smooth are but not as smooth as Batman AA or AC but still fantastic to perform.

What to say about cut-scenes...man they are top-notch (facial-expressions,dialogues etc are wow)..CGI scenes are HD

Game play is another plus-point in this...though the combos are few but can be customized to any mode (nice)
and using Special powers (Nilin's Angel wings looks beautiful) such as RIP,Logic Bomb etc are njyoble to watch & execute

This has some Boss fights (which needs some thinking to complete/defeat the boss)

recently I finished DmC & RE6 by CapCom but this game surpasses them all in graphics 

Sound is also awesome..specially while doing combos and ya combos are very easy to execute (so anybody can master them)

and the new-concept of Memory Remix is fabulous (never played before)

This game is into my fav list now & highly recommended to be a Must-Play for all
u will sure njoy this cyberpunk theme game


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback and I will comment once I finish this one but I'm having some difficulties in mixing the combo moves [ not performing them ] and one more thing is did not find anything interesting about that so much hyped @$$


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

topgear said:


> Thanks for the feedback and I will comment once I finish this one but I'm having some difficulties in mixing the combo moves [ not performing them ] and one more thing is did not find anything interesting about that so much *hyped @$$ *



Hmm..thats y i didn't comment on it


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

I read at many places that game gets repetitive easily. Is is so ??


----------



## puli44 (Jul 24, 2013)

game had a better graphics  and new concept memory remix is superb ...but the combos are not much good and repititive boss fights will get u frustrated ....im struck in episode 7 and finally uninstalled with out completing it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I read at many places that game gets repetitive easily. Is is so ??


fighting the same type of enemies will make u feel repetitive 



puli44 said:


> game had a better graphics  and new concept memory remix is superb ...but the combos are not much good and *repititive boss fights* will get u frustrated ....im struck in episode 7 and finally uninstalled with out completing it


there are no repititive Boss Fights...except for leapers..its only u get Z0rn to fight twice
and where r u stuck? there is no place where u can be stuck in this game


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

As long as combos are awesome and easy to perform, I don't care much about that.


----------



## puli44 (Jul 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> fighting the same type of enemies will make u feel repetitive
> 
> 
> there are no repititive Boss Fights...except for leapers..its only u get Z0rn to fight twice
> and where r u stuck? there is no place where u can be stuck in this game



At the episode .. where two jhonny green teeth fight is there ...its much difficult to sensen dos two - three times when leapers and greenteeth attacks to you...  (it will be good if we can use two sensen at a time )


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2013)

BTw, can we get some gun/sword/catana/baseball bat etc. to use in this game or it's hand to hand combat always ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2013)

puli44 said:


> At the episode .. where two jhonny green teeth fight is there ...its much difficult to sensen dos two - three times when leapers and greenteeth attacks to you...  (it will be good if we can use two sensen at a time )


u can use two Sensen techniques for that u need two focus boost bars (I'm sure u missed some of the Focus boost items)
1st focus boost slot can be used for SenSen Dos & another for Logic Bomb or Rage



topgear said:


> BTw, can we get some gun/sword/catana/baseball bat etc. to use in this game or it's hand to hand combat always ?


there is no gun/sword but ya there is projectile based weapons "Spammer & Junk Bolt"


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

So basically its a Hand to Hand Combat like Batman ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2013)

gameranand said:


> So basically its a Hand to Hand Combat like Batman ??


yes..with some finishing moves like batman


----------



## gameranand (Jul 25, 2013)

Well thats a welcome for me.


----------



## iittopper (Jul 25, 2013)

Left the game after episode 7 , story becomes too boring , dull gameplay , extremely repetitive combos , and forgettable characters . This game have lot of potential but it failed in so many ways . 5/10 from me .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Left the game after episode 7 , story becomes too boring , dull gameplay , extremely repetitive combos , and forgettable characters . This game have lot of potential but it game failed in many ways . 5/10 from me .



I passed this game after checking out the reviews..


----------



## puli44 (Jul 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Left the game after episode 7 , story becomes too boring , dull gameplay , extremely repetitive combos , and forgettable characters . This game have lot of potential but it game failed in many ways . 5/10 from me .



yes i agree with you ....there should be more powerful combos ..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Left the game after episode 7 , story becomes too boring , dull gameplay , extremely repetitive combos , and forgettable characters . This game have lot of potential but it game failed in many ways . 5/10 from me .


u are @ the end of level before quiting..as there are only 8 episodes
Story is not boring...
Gameplay is not dull
u can't say Extremely repetitive combos
there are no characters to not forget for long time 



puli44 said:


> yes i agree with you ....there should be more powerful combos ..


if u use the pressens (Damange,Regen,Chain,Cooldown) wisely then u will get powerful combos


----------



## kapilove77 (Jul 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u are @ the end of level before quiting..as there are only 8 episodes
> Story is not boring...
> Gameplay is not dull
> u can't say Extremely repetitive combos
> there are no characters to not forget for long time



Everything you said i agree with you. It's like 1 time play game though.


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> u can use two Sensen techniques for that u need two focus boost bars (I'm sure u missed some of the Focus boost items)
> 1st focus boost slot can be used for SenSen Dos & another for Logic Bomb or Rage
> 
> 
> there is no gun/sword but ya there is projectile based weapons "Spammer & Junk Bolt"



thanks for the reply .. looking forward to using them - junk bolt I can imagine a little but spammer, well let's see


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 26, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> Everything you said i agree with you. It's like 1 time play game though.


yeah u can say that...did u complete it?
but if Capcom releases a DLC (like bloodypalace in DmC) then it will be a good addition in it 



topgear said:


> thanks for the reply .. looking forward to using them - junk bolt *I can imagine a little* but spammer, well let's see


u will unlock them automatically as story progresses but I didn't get the bold part?


----------



## topgear (Jul 27, 2013)

I mean I can understand a little how junk bolt might work but never heard of anything like spammer weapon in a game  anyway, now I've the spammer weapon nd know how to use it but having a little difficulty with chain combo effect [ the game listed it as a very powerful combo ] - I guess need to learn it well then


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

One thing that I have learned about games as a Gamer is that, never judge a game from its reviews. You never know what others hated, you'll like too much.


----------



## topgear (Jul 28, 2013)

^^ so true, anyway, have a little bit difficulty in avoiding the mine fields ... I mean the first part was easy but on the second part it's getting tough.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> I mean I can understand a little how junk bolt might work but never heard of anything like spammer weapon in a game  anyway, now I've the spammer weapon nd know how to use it *but having a little difficulty with chain combo effect [ the game listed it as a very powerful combo ] - I guess need to learn it well then *


ya chain combo is goodone..but later u'll will need cool-down combos & regen combos more & also power combos 



gameranand said:


> One thing that I have learned about games as a Gamer is that, never judge a game from its reviews. You never know what others hated, you'll like too much.


exactly 



topgear said:


> ^^ so true, anyway, have a little bit difficulty in avoiding the mine fields ... I mean the first part was easy but on the second part it's getting tough.


u have go through while remembrance is active...so that u can see the mines clearly..I also had to try 2~3 times to pass through them without getting hurt...don't move if the remembrance is inactive


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2013)

I remember very well how bad the reviews were of Binary game and its such an awesome game. And I recall every AAA title like COD and all getting 9+ rating and turns out as an average game at best. So its better to try the game yourself, I mean it hardly takes 1 hour to judge a game because some games pickup the pace after some time. Prime example of that is Fallout 3. Until you got out of the vault, you are nothing and then you are everything you can think of.


----------



## topgear (Jul 30, 2013)

On chapter 4 : Boos Fight Madam - is there any way to differentiate her from the decoys ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> On chapter 4 : Boos Fight Madam - is there any way to differentiate her from the decoys ?



yes...use Sensen DOS


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2013)

I've tried using Sensen DOS may be a little too early so had to just guess and shoot to know which one is madam and all those flying robots made it more annoying  [ nailed that ***** anyway ] but now as I've read several guides on how to defeat madam after completing the game I'll once again try this .. one more thing I've noticed on this game is it's camera control is not very fluid and sometime acts funny.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2013)

^^use cooldown presens to immediately bring the timer to 0

and use R.I.P on robots


----------

